# low traffic ride, Sarasota/Bradenton



## Riroadie (Sep 6, 2004)

I will be in the Sarasota/Bradenton area in February. Any suggestions for 30-50 mile rides with low traffic? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Longboat Key with City Park, Ringling Bridge and Marina is about 35 miles. Bike lane the length of the Island. Only two stop lights on Longboat. Wide sidewalk for pedestrian/rollerblade traffic. Caution, it is straight and flat. Extend the ride by taking 41 South (Tamiami Trl at the end of the mainland end of Ringling Bridge), Right on Orange, Right on Osprey, Right on Siesta Key. This will put you on Siesta Key. Stay right and you will travel to the end of the Island, only three lights to halt you on the island. Just past the campground, turn Right on Turtle Beach (Across from Turtles restaraunts). Great veiw! Turn around and head North. Total ride with Longboat and Siesta is over 50 miles.

There are many other routes, but on a Friday the above route is your best bet.

PS. Stay on the sidewalk on 41 Tamiami. It is built for bike traffic on the bay side both north and south. When heading north from Siesta to Longboat, stay on sidewalk Southside of Ringling Bridge. Turn Left in to Hart Landing. Go under the bridge (I didn't make the smell, I found it there) and you will emerge on the other side where there is a wide bike lane to get you over the bridge. Again, great view!


----------



## elcameron (Aug 10, 2002)

Riroadie said:


> I will be in the Sarasota/Bradenton area in February. Any suggestions for 30-50 mile rides with low traffic? Thanks for the help!


There is a huge cycling community in Sarasota/Bradenton area. The Sunday ride with the group out of Bikesenjava bike shop is fantastic. If the weather is nice there could be as many as 30 or 40 riders. You might be able to hook up with a tues or thurs ride out of the shop around 4PM. Post a message on the board at the bike shop site, or stop in for a java. www.bikesenjava.com

Sarasota manatee bicycle club has several rides each week though I have never ridden with them, I understand they are a bit slower, and more "Civil".
http://www.bicycleclub.org

Another option is Ringling bicycles in Bradenton, they are very race oriented. They have rides every week also but I do not know their website.

The Longboat and Siesta ride is very nice.

Best of luck, and definately check out Bikesenjava.

Sean


----------

